# Baba Ramdev v/s Google Chrome !!



## trigger (Oct 6, 2008)

*img392.imageshack.us/img392/7779/52125906mr6.png


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 6, 2008)

This is hilarious, but its great that people keep track about latest in Tech World, and talk in language which will appeal to today's generation


----------



## Pathik (Oct 6, 2008)

Hahaha ROFL!!! Insanely awesome.!!111one


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 6, 2008)

.....I am speechless


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's hi-tech preaching!! :d


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW! Is that really real?


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

lolz...


----------



## pushkar (Oct 6, 2008)

Great innovation. I think that hoarding must be in Bangalore.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this guy trying to bash us g33ky people ? If so, then lets blast him with a 12 Gauge .


----------



## goobimama (Oct 6, 2008)

Simply awesome!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ha ha


----------



## _______ (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome, Babaji ki jai ho!


----------



## blueshift (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice AD..


----------



## tuxybuzz (Oct 6, 2008)

lolz


----------



## confused (Oct 7, 2008)

cooooool


----------



## Garbage (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL... Nice !!


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm..I don't see the humour in it honestly :\ , maybe it's just me!


----------



## REY619 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lawl!!!!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Hmm..I don't see the humour in it honestly :\ , maybe it's just me!


Count me in...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 7, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Hmm..I don't see the humour in it honestly :\ , maybe it's just me!





infra_red_dude said:


> Count me in...


me neither


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol! this is awesome!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 7, 2008)

HAHAHA, Will see this soon published in tech magazines jokes


----------



## trigger (Oct 7, 2008)

pushkar said:


> Great innovation. I think that hoarding must be in Bangalore.


maybe Gurgaon..


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2008)

Hilarious, somebody should put it on digg


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

LOLZ lolz and double lolz


----------



## mail2and (Oct 7, 2008)

One word. Amazing.

It's the best thing I've heard after what I read on a truck's diesel tank.

'Iraq ka pani, kam pi meri rani.'

I still can't get over that!


----------



## alter_ego (Oct 7, 2008)

+1 to copywriter .
++1 to OP.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Awsome*

Damn Awsome


----------



## 2kewl (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL...Good one! Baba has smart guys for PR.


----------



## neelu09 (Oct 7, 2008)

baba ne to macha di....no fight here..baba wind hands down..lolz


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 7, 2008)

hahahahaha... that's insane but awesome


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 7, 2008)

Innovative, very innovative for India where not a lot many people are so tech savvy to know abt chrome.


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> WOW! Is that really real?


Yup, I saw that myself and was about to post here in a couple of days...... Unfortunately, I didn't have mobile at that time.



pushkar said:


> Great innovation. I think that hoarding must be in Bangalore.


Gurgaon.....

And you guys know what, I was completely amazed when I saw it. The person who came up with the idea deserves a good applause. Atleast, I feel this.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

This guy (baba as every1 calls him) can be a great metal artist with all those long hairs......


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 8, 2008)

Great ad!! Kudos to the people who came up with that. But, how many of them actually understand that


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2008)

I didnt get it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

Charan said:


> I didnt get it


can somebody please explain ?


----------



## sagar_jxd (Oct 8, 2008)

It's Ridicilous Ramdev BABA ROcKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaunak (Oct 8, 2008)

Rotfl


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, some things are very simple and here people don't seem to understand....

I'm quite sure, you guys may surely have thought of trying Google Chrome atleast once after it was launched (Now plz don't say that you didn't) but, you guys are fully aware of Yoga and Pranayama but do you guys ever try doing it??.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

whoa! awssome. i got the meaning of release wrong, so i was confused...

anyway, AWSSOME!


----------



## windchimes (Oct 8, 2008)

JAI BABA RAMDEV...!!!

Some free publicity for CHROME...

Is it Bangalore..?? Can we expect techies turning...*www.wackystock.com/images/clipart/thumbnail/5185_male_hippie_meditating.jpg ..??

Jokes apart Yoga is the best way to make sure of your physical and mental fitness.
Sadly we only accept the junk (i am not talking Chrome here..k?) from WEST while the WEST accepts the best from all sides


----------



## theKonqueror (Oct 8, 2008)

Amazing...


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 8, 2008)

nice to see the baba keeping abreast with the happenings in the world of technology....


----------



## trigger (Oct 9, 2008)

windchimes said:


> JAI BABA RAMDEV...!!!
> 
> Some free publicity for CHROME...
> 
> Is it Bangalore..?? Can we expect techies turning...*www.wackystock.com/images/clipart/thumbnail/5185_male_hippie_meditating.jpg ..??


 
=>


vishalgupta said:


> maybe Gurgaon..





gagandeep said:


> Yup, I saw that myself and was about to post here in a couple of days...... Unfortunately, I didn't have mobile at that time.
> 
> 
> Gurgaon.....
> ...


----------



## karnivore (Oct 9, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Hmm..I don't see the humour in it honestly :\ , maybe it's just me!


Same here. Unless the target market is the tech savvy youth, this is actually not a very good ad. Many would not be able to associate Chrome to Babaji's yoga.

Edited to Add: Shoot...it is meant for tech savvy youth.

May be i should take a break now.....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 9, 2008)

muahahhaahhaa.. Hilarious...


----------



## hullap (Oct 9, 2008)

i think i know why baba ramdev uses chrome, 
incognito


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Oct 9, 2008)

LOLZ ,,, can't believe it's for real . . May be the camp was run by microsoft or something ....


----------



## windchimes (Oct 9, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> May be the camp was run by microsoft or something ....



Microsoft..?? If this is an inside secret we can make a story


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Lol, seeing the topic..I fell of my chair


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 10, 2008)

Creativity!!


----------



## satyamy (Oct 10, 2008)

Owesum
Really Owesum


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 10, 2008)

Lol... Preaching Yoga to the g33ks.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 10, 2008)

Just adding on, look at this:

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/8475/churchsigngooglesz2.jpg


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Oct 10, 2008)

windchimes said:


> Microsoft..?? If this is an inside secret we can make a story



naah ,, folks around me r discussing conspiracy theories Templars ,, current econ crisis so adding a theory of my own ..!!!!


----------



## Count Dracula (Oct 11, 2008)

Sala buddha apna majak bana raha hain.Any ways it's hilarious lol.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 11, 2008)

Ftw!!!!

_


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

* "GOOGLE CAN'T SATISFY EVERY SEARCH" * ..thatz true..


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 11, 2008)

hehe


----------



## eggman (Oct 11, 2008)

Legen...wait for it... dary!!
Legendary poster!!


----------



## Power UP (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow +1 for creativity


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> Sala buddha apna majak bana raha hain.Any ways it's hilarious lol.



How cheap are you. You know whom about you talking. Whole world is respecting him and Indians like you are making fun of him. 
You are the one who betrays for the country. 
Same is with Mahatma Gandhi ji. Whole world celebrated his birthday as a peace day but peoples like you...........

Are you Indian or Not?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 13, 2008)

eggman said:
			
		

> Legen...wait for it... dary!!
> Legendary poster!!



more like the pathetic wingman - legendary... wait for it... dary! legendary! *barney groans*


----------



## eggman (Oct 13, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> more like the pathetic wingman - legendary... wait for it... dary! legendary! *barney groans*



Ha ha...I remember that one......couldn't stop laughing for 5 mins!!!


----------



## nvidia (Oct 13, 2008)

ROFL!
Awesome!


----------

